# Bella outside (and her new haircut)



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

simon says


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Adorable! And HOLY MOLY..she looks tall!!! How tall is Bella?!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love her!! She is uber stunning! She reminds me of an afghan!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

shes just under 22"


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Miss legs! Love this cut on her! I'm about to put Vegas in it with a light scissored jacket


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!  I love her face so much... she is beautiful. 

Love her trim, I just trimmed Desmond up similarly on Monday lol. How old is she, now? She does look awfully tall, too! I was surprised when you said she was under 22. Desmond is 25" and looks like he would be shorter than her based on the pics hahah.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love love love the head shot! She is soooo pretty! 
She could be a Rockette with those long legs 
I like her trim too.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

shes just coming up on 7 months. The dog in the first pic is 16"
the aussie is just over 18" (and NO shes not mini... *sigh*)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's those beautiful legs that make her look so tall! Beautiful haircut on her.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, beautiful beautiful girl. I adore her markings and love her clip! She has long legs like Vega..I bet she can jump pretty high.

I love the "phantom" markings on standard poodles. She's stunning.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Bella is a _total _goddess! And probably a reincarnated Radio City Music Hall Rockette, too.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a pretty girl! Looks like they had a great time in the snow.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she is stunning!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love how they are playing simon says! She is gorgeous.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is so cute!!! Love her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She looks great!!! Beautiful girl.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, she is a very striking dog. Where (if you don't mind me asking), did you find her?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she is from silken in ontario. Her brother is in Manitoba so hopefully in a few more years we will see more phantoms up here and be able to increase the quality


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She must be petite....she looks so much bigger with those incredibly long legs! She has a very pretty face! It's amazing how vicious poodles look when they are playing. Those toothy photos can be very deceiving...LOL Thanks for sharing. She looks really good in her trim._


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! She's stunning. She looks just like my friend's saluki. I think it's the colour. She is just gorgeous!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Bella is very beautiful the color contrast is very striking, love her eyebrows
:eyebrows:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thnks  I think shes very pretty too i now sorta want a plain white now though LOL


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

She's so pretty! The first and the last pictures made me smile, running/floating/flying dogs minus a bootie and sniffing twins. :happy:

They're both very cute. :love2:


----------



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

She is utterly stunning  even my Fiance' is in love with her!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

She is pretty to be sure and she so could pass for a phantom afghan especially a puppy. She looks tall but I think they all do when they don't have the jackets that cover up part of their legs. Sterling is 6.5 months and 23.5" right now as well and well, they all grow at different rates....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the phantom color and your girl's color is exquisite! She made me think of an Afghan in a couple of those pics....lol. Thanks for sharing pics of your beautiful girl with us.


----------

